# Dreamweaver Irregular image rollover



## seahorsedreams (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi, I'm trying to make an image rollover where the thumbnail opens into a larger image, not one of the same size in the same place. I'm hoping the position of the rollover image will sort of "hover" over the page instead of having to open to the left or the right. 

Is that possible for someone in the beginner stages of web design and Dreamweaver?

Thank-you
Renee


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ seahorsedreams: I'm sorry, but I do not understand what you wish to get. If possible, please post a link to the webpage. It is much easier most of times to understand what you want...


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

It sounds like you want an image to open up on the same page (hover effect) when you put your mouse on top of an image, right?

If so, this isn't a rollover (that's just for swapping out the image back and fourth). It's definitely something more advanced than where you're at right now. I can't find any good sites with what (I think) you're looking for. I've definitely seen it used. It's definitely a JavaScript function, it's just a matter of finding a good one (since I don't want to make it, lol).


----------



## seahorsedreams (Aug 28, 2007)

A hover effect. Yes, that sounds like what I'm looking for. I will look for a website that uses it to confirm we are all talking about the same thing.

See, I'm trying top make a page that contains a table with the last column being filled with thumbnail pictures of saltwater critters. I need the thumbnails to open up to larger pictures without skewing the table.

I apoligize if I'm not using the correct terminology. My Dreamweaver class doesn't start until mid September and what I know I picked up at home over the past 5 months.

I'm a women of big dreams but little skills.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ seahorsedreams: *I'm a women of big dreams but little skills*, that is the most important thing. The rest is (relatively) easy.

Anyway, what you want is when someone holds the mouse pointer on a thumbnail image it automatically enlarges to full size. And when someone moves the mouse pointer outside of the enlarged picture the enlarged picture dissappears again.

Am I correct? So than this is the thing you are looking for:
link 1
link 2 (most simple and direct approach)
nice tutorial and example 3
link 4 with some modification

All this done using CSS (cascading style sheets).

If you have any questions, just reply in this thread...


----------



## seahorsedreams (Aug 28, 2007)

Link two is what I'm looking for . Than-you so much. I will go play with it a little and let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

seahorsedreams said:


> I'm a women of big dreams but little skills


Well, you'll find this to be true no matter how much you know and how long you end up doing this. I've done web design for 8 years now and I'm always having to learn more to build the projects I want to build  It's really a GREAT thing...you push yourself and your limits and really learn a LOT more a LOT faster! 

GL with your site!


----------

